# welche java version wird benutzt



## ARadauer (12. Jan 2009)

wenn ich mehrere Java jdk und jre installationen am rechner habe und ich gebe zb im command promt java -version ein... woher nimmt er die info welche installation er nehmen muss?

path, JAVA_HOME ...? wie wird diese Info genau ermittelt.

Wir haben hier ein paar Unstimmigkeiten..


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

normalerweise hast du JAVA_HOME = jdk6 und der PATH included durch einfügen von %JAVA_HOME%\bin das verzeichnis. Und wenn du nur java eingibts ist es eben das JAVA_HOME.
Etwas verallgemeinert kann man sagen, dass "nur" im PATH nachgeschaut wird, der wiederum weitere Verweise beinhalten kann.


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

Also natürlich ist JAVA_HOME = jdk6 gemeint als JAVA_HOME = pfad zum jdk(was auch immer)


----------



## Murray (12. Jan 2009)

Entscheidend ist der Path (natürlich, denn java und javaw sind ja Exen, und die werden mit den "normalen" Mitteln des OS gefunden). Wissen muss man dazu allerdings, dass bei der Installation "still und heimlich" java.exe und javaw.exe in das Verzeichnis \windows\system32 kopiert werden, welches sich normalerweise im Path befindet.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jan 2009)

> muss man dazu allerdings, dass bei der Installation "still und heimlich" java.exe und javaw.exe in das Verzeichnis \windows\system32 kopiert werden,


das ist eine sehr hilfreiche information... da kann ich natürlich lange am path herum stellen... ohne dass sich was ändert...

danke

ps: hab jetzt einfach den pfad zur installation die er nehmen soll, in der path variable nach vorne gestellt... funktioniert!


----------

